# So, we are stuck



## Mike segger

currently hitching it to California. Got picked up by a girl yesterday in Amarillo who said she was going to California. Asked me if I could drive because she doesn't see too well. Got to Albuquerque and told her we needed gas to which she replied "I have no more money" 

No stuck outside a McDonald's here, no idea what to do. Need to get cash somehow but no idea how. I don't want to just leave her, she's a nice chick who's had it rough and is trying to escape her boyfriend in Florida who beats her. 

Any ideas? Would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ped

steal gas from a car at night

ask for donations with a cardboard sign

blow some truckers

have your lady friend pick up a dude at the local bar and take some cash from his wallet when he's in full coitus


----------



## Renegade

Yeah just fly a sign brother.. gone clear across the country with zero bucks in my pocket like that. You'll be ok.


----------



## Grubblin

Gas jug it! People seem more willing to give you a couple of gallons of gas than money. Even better yet, one of you can jug it and the other fly a sign, doing so at different places would probably work better.


----------



## Will Wood

If you come through the Sedona/Cottonwood area let us know..


----------



## zipty6425

Don't steal it from someone who needs it. Ask with a sign, and someone is sure to have a little extra. I'm in the same boat myself and will be holding a sign tomorrow... But I ain't stealing nothing from nobody... That karma shit will get you every time a hundred times worse, and then some

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## ped

ohh....find a company box truck or van


----------



## Grubblin

I'm actually in the sedona cottonwood area as well. I'll only be here for a few days, waiting on a car part but if you can make it here I can help out a little. Don't steal the gas. It's extremely easy to do but the karma you'll receive in return will never be worth the gas you take. The road seems to take care of me, often times in extremely unexpected ways. Be kind and the road will take care of you as well. Have you tried explaining your situation to charity or church organizations? They may help. For what it's worth, I think your on the right track by not just saying 'fuck it's and leaving her stranded alone.


----------



## Renegade

Grubblin said:


> I'm actually in the sedona cottonwood area as well. I'll only be here for a few days, waiting on a car part but if you can make it here I can help out a little. Don't steal the gas. It's extremely easy to do but the karma you'll receive in return will never be worth the gas you take. The road seems to take care of me, often times in extremely unexpected ways. Be kind and the road will take care of you as well. Have you tried explaining your situation to charity or church organizations? They may help. For what it's worth, I think your on the right track by not just saying 'fuck it's and leaving her stranded alone.


 
Exactly dude.. its bad karma to steal and leaving her is just as bad. We've all been in his position once or twice.. especially starting out.


----------



## HoboinaTux

jugugalug

go nab a 2 gal can from wally world and ask for gas. not cash

if being this close to Christmas it would be easy as fuck if you say you're trying to get to your family for the holidays


----------



## ped

Plus he's British they'd prolly fill the tank for pronouncing al-u-minium


----------



## landpirate

Moved to hitchhiking section.


----------



## HoboinaTux

ped said:


> steal gas from a car at night
> 
> ask for donations with a cardboard sign
> 
> blow some truckers
> 
> have your lady friend pick up a dude at the local bar and take some cash from his wallet when he's in full coitus




I say blow truckers for sure, can't go wrong there.


----------



## Notmyname

ped said:


> Plus he's British they'd prolly fill the tank for pronouncing al-u-minium


I'm imagining this kid just walking up to people saying aluminium and getting gas. No other words uttered. This needs to happen! We'll make it a thing... Like a codeword or some shit. Or like a password to a secret club of British gas juggers.


----------



## ped

HoboinaTux said:


> I say blow truckers for sure, can't go wrong there.



Its like I get to blow them AND get gas money, a 2 fer!


----------



## Bedheadred

Salvation Army does give gas vouchers to people trying to get home. They'll only give you like $40 but it's better than nothing. Or gas jug/fly a sign


----------



## Someone

Gas jug


Sent from my iPhone using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------



## Coywolf

Will Wood said:


> If you come through the Sedona/Cottonwood area let us know..



I was just down at the Verde hot springs, surprised there are so many people traveling in cottonwood.


----------



## todd

so did you become * unstuck?*


----------



## Will Wood

Where are you guys now??


----------



## Will Wood

Coywolf said:


> I was just down at the Verde hot springs, surprised there are so many people traveling in cottonwood.


Sorry I missed. I'm up in Boulder right now.


----------



## paterdot

I have had amazing luck flying an out of gas sign.... Except for here in Florida..... 

Just wander off where you can see her and have her hold up the sign with a pouty face. Keep the cash until you find someone to fill you up, or just cash out and ride ! Wishing you both the best of luck


----------

